# Do you wear hearing protection when Shooting?



## Marcus99

I was just curious how many of you wear earmuffs or earplugs when you're target shooting. I see people who go out there and shoot .45's and .357's and it doesn't phase them, but when I shoot 9mm's with no ear protection it sounds like a bomb just went off and I hear ringing for a few moments.


----------



## Joeywhat

Ov course. Often times I'll even double plug.

You seriously see people _target_ shooting without any protection? Why don't they just stick some freshly sharpened pencils thought their ear drums and be done with it?

Sever tinnitus is something I do NOT wish to encounter in my lifetime, EVER.


----------



## unpecador

Yes, I want to take care of my ears, they're irreplaceable.


----------



## kev74

*ALWAYS WEAR HEARING PROTECTION!!!!!!!*

If I'm shooting inside and the place is crowded, I'll wear foam plugs under my earmuffs. Damage to your hearing is cumulative - it all adds up. You might not notice any lasting effect now, but in a few years, it will catch up with you.


----------



## James NM

The only time I don't use hearing protection is when I'm using snap caps.

Hearing protection when firing live ammunition is only necessary if you don't want to go DEAF. The ringing in your ears you hear is hearing cells dieing off. After sufficient ringing, and the corresponding hearing cells dieing, you will become DEAF. When the hearing cells become overloaded by a loud noise, they scream (the ringing noise you hear). When they quit screaming, they are dead. If enough of your hearing cells die, you become DEAF.

Ignorance _nor_ DEAFNESS is bliss.


----------



## Marcus99

No, it's not a majority, but there is definately a considerable number of folks who I see not using hearing protection, I'd say 30%. Keep in mind this is outdoors, not indoors.


----------



## unpecador

Marcus99 said:


> No, it's not a majority, but there is definately a considerable number of folks who I see not using hearing protection, I'd say 30%. Keep in mind this is outdoors, not indoors.


You didn't specify outdoor/indoor in your initial post but it doesn't matter, I wear plugs for both.


----------



## Mike Barham

Is this a trick question?

Anyone who doesn't wear ear protection when shooting, save the occasional hunting shot, is an abject fool.


----------



## mikej997

I ALWAYS use hearing protection when target shooting. I have given ear plugs to quite a few folks who show up and shoot without them.  They just cringe everytime someone shoots. This is at an outdoor range and has happened on several occasions, but I still can't believe it when someone shows up with nothing. The only time I shoot without hearing protection is while hunting (big game, or turkey) and then it's only one or two shots at most. I always take extra foam ear plugs with me just in case.


----------



## Marcus99

unpecador said:


> You didn't specify outdoor/indoor in your initial post


I know, sorry. I'm really surprised its such a unanimous decision cause I'm telling ya, I see a good number of people who are shooting with nothing on.


----------



## Todd

You've only got one set of ears and eyes. Protect them both.

Frankly, I'm surprised that any range allows members not to wear safety equipment; especially in willy-nillly Massachusetts.


----------



## JeffWard

Carla says I'm deaf anyway... I always wear muffs.

JeffWard


----------



## Todd

JeffWard said:


> Carla says I'm deaf anyway... I always wear muffs.
> 
> JeffWard


That's just selective hearing. All men have that. :mrgreen:


----------



## skippy783

I made the mistake of firing off one round out of my AK without putting my earmuffs on one time at the range. One round was all it took to tell me I forgot to grab one thing out of the range box when I was setting up. :nutkick:

Before I sold the rifle, I would wear muffs everytime I shot it, and probably should have used plugs in conjunction with them. Now with the .22 pistol, I only wear the plugs, unless someone else is shooting something big on the range close to me, then it is the muffs.


It reminds me of something that my boss told me about working with anhydrous ammonia. Most people are concerned about their hands when working with it, but don't forget about your eyes. You can beat your hands with a hammer and it will hurt a little, but take that same hammer and hit your eyes...it will hurt a lot more and blind you. Its the same idea with your ears and loud noises.


----------



## zhurdan

I ran into a guy once that was shooting without ear protection. I asked him if he wanted some plugs, because I had some extras. He said something to the extent of "earplugs are for @#$%%$". I said, Suit yourself. He responded with "What?"... nuff said.

People are pretty much insane if they are not using ear protection because they think they are macho or tough. I pulled my left ear plug once while talking with a friend. We called the range hot again, and that was juuuuuuuust about the time I remembered my left plug was out. BLAMMO! Ohhh man I hate that! I double check now being that I carry a G32C .357Sig. The porting on that thing makes it seem three times as loud. Kind of makes me ponder if it's a good carry gun because of that. I could only imagine if I had to fire in self defense and was then buckled over holding my ears like a little rolled up ball of gooo because of the porting. hehe

Zhur


----------



## Todd

zhurdan said:


> I could only imagine if I had to fire in self defense and was then buckled over holding my ears like a little rolled up ball of gooo because of the porting. hehe


Sounds like you have two weapons in one; a gun and a flash bang.


----------



## TOF

50 or so years back Muffs were not as readily available as now and I suffered hearing loss as a result.

There is no excuse for not using muffs or plugs when target shooting. Hunting is a different story although some relatively new gadjets are available for then also.

:smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan

Mike Barham said:


> Is this a trick question?
> 
> Anyone who doesn't wear ear protection when shooting, save the occasional hunting shot, is an abject fool.


AHEM, or their supressed .22.


----------



## Mike Barham

Old Padawan said:


> AHEM, or their supressed .22.


Riiiiiiiiiiight. I don't usually take mall ninjas into account. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador

I can shoot a pellet gun without ear protection no problem :mrgreen:

When I was a kid I had a pellet gun replica of a .357 with a 4" barrel, that thing was sick looking until one day I took it apart and couldn't put it back together. I used to go to these swampy riverbeds and shoot frogs all day with it. I remember one time there was a good size frog trying to climb out of the water onto a rock and I shot it in the chest area from about 10 feet away and it froze for a second or two standing straight up with it's front feet in the air and then fell back in the water, that was classic. I'm starting to ramble on now, it's been a boring day at work so far.


----------



## Dsig1

I actually use foam plugs inside of my earmuffs. My hearing is already bad enough from blaring too much hard rock in the 80's.


----------



## Black Metal

Foam plugs under my muffs


----------



## Baldy

I use muffs and plugs as my hearing is shot. I was born with bad hearing and I am trying to save what little I have left.:mrgreen:


----------



## hideit

who would not use some ear protection?????????????


----------



## aflin

Yeah, I rather hear someone breaking into my house because I wore ear protection then not wear protection and go deaf by 50...


----------



## Bden

*Dumb butts*

Plugs + muffs most of the time, always one or the other at least.

I was at the local range (outdoor, but covered with tight baffles) which has a .50 cal BMG people can shoot 3 rounds for $20. Some clown and his buddies chipped in so they could all have a go. The first one sat down and pulled his left plug out for some stupid reason. Before the range master noticed he pulled off the shot. Needless to say he landed about 6 or 8 feet from where he started and held his ear for the next 10-15 minutes straight. It was as if the mother of all flashbangs had exploded in his face. His eyes were watering and he was stumbling around dizzy like a drunk. Fortunately I've not seen anyone else like those characters at the range since.

:smt076


----------



## sesquipedalian101

Mike Barham said:


> Is this a trick question?
> 
> Anyone who doesn't wear ear protection when shooting, save the occasional hunting shot, is an abject fool.


...Unless they are ALREADY Deaf :smt033

I had a friend who's wife shot without hearing protection because she was stone deaf (made Beethoven look like he had bionic ears).

My dad never used hearing protection; said after standing next to 16-inch guns firing during WWII, it didn't make much difference...

I once asked him where all he had done that and he replied, "What did you say?"

===========

I've had pretty good luck with the "electronic muffs" from Harbor Freight. They are not "noise canceling" like the fancy ones, but the circuitry seems pretty good at cutting the mikes fast enough to provide protection. The really neat thing is that, after buying a couple on sale for less than $10, I took two and made one set. This gives an independent microphone for each ear which restores the "depth perception" lacking when you use the stock version that has only one mike. Oh, and the electronics actually amplify; I can hear better with them on than off -- until a loud noise comes along. They work great for saws and heavy equipment too...

-101-


----------



## Shipwreck

What?!?! :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## SemoShooter

I always wear muffs. I also always wear shooting glasses to protect the eyes and a hat to keep other peoples brass from dropping in my face.


----------



## Teuthis

I still have my hearing; even high tones, and I thought I would not after two years of considerable shooting without them. But I do have constant tintinitis. Sometimes it is worse, or better but always there. I say always use hearing protection. There are now hearing devices to wear when hunting. They actually help one hear one's prey but supress the sound of the firearm. I think I would use those in the field.


----------



## Bishop746

Electronic earmuffs work really well if your shooting with someone or in a class.

Dont forget the eyeprotection. Friday I was sitting watching my stepson reload when a guy two lanes down fired his Glock and I got hit in the cheek with something. Didn't leave a mark or even hurt but it did reinforce why eye and ear protection is absoluty necessary.


----------



## unpecador

Bishop746 said:


> Electronic earmuffs work really well if your shooting with someone or in a class.
> 
> Dont forget the eyeprotection. Friday I was sitting watching my stepson reload when a guy two lanes down fired his Glock and I got hit in the cheek with something. Didn't leave a mark or even hurt but it did reinforce why eye and ear protection is absoluty necessary.


+1 on the eye protection, I've been tapped in the glasses with a casing that bounced off the lane dividers.


----------



## teknoid

Yep. I don't have much hearing left, and need to save what's left. Too much heavy metal as a teen, and 4 years servicing fighters on a carrier are rough on the ears.


----------



## Wyatt

Going without protection is like riding a motorcycle without a helmet. Only the uninformed think it's cool.

Eyes and Ears always. The only exception I can possibly think of would be in a real live HD situation.

I actually double up on both. Safety glasses over my prescription glasses, and foam plugs under my Peltor muffs.


----------



## P90Shooter

You've got to be kidding me, is this really a pole question?!?! 

Ok OK OK I remember being a young kid and stupid thinking that ear plug/muffs where for sissy's. If you ask me if you go to any range where even 1 other person is shooting you need to be thinking about whats going on with you body. I normally carry muffs and plugs, mind you I only use the muffs unless the yahoo next to me is blowing off a large caliber.

We all know if we ever have to take the real shot at someone we arent going to have that protection that we have become used to but let me tell you, I really dont plan on shooting more than once at anyone. Call me old school but I was always told 1 shot, 1... enough said.


----------



## Ram Rod

Of course I do.


----------



## unpecador

P90Shooter said:


> I really dont plan on shooting more than once at anyone. Call me old school but I was always told 1 shot, 1... enough said.


Really? Regardless of how good of a shot I think I am at the range with a paper target that basically hangs still I would never take anything for granted in a real life situation but that's just me, you may be very well trained in shooting and tactical response for all I know.

BTW Welcome to the forum :smt023


----------



## roadkingjim

*Electronic hearing protection?*

Does anyone use them and are the worth the money? If so what pair are good? Thanks guys!!


----------



## hfl73

Eye and ear protection at all times are requirements at my range.


----------



## bill5074

They must not be shooting at a range with range officers or in some kind of controlled environment. It would be mandatory to have ear and eye protection. Not using it is foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merlin45

*Ear muffs?*

Got a story for ya'all...somewhat related. A few years back, I was busy on the puter....At the same time, I had unloaded my Ruger P-95....(The one with the de-cocking lever?) I regularly unload my mags, in order to maintain spring pressure. Letting the spring "rest" so to speak. I got in a hurry, and reloaded the mag. Cycled a round...(I always carry with one in the chamber) Pointed said weapon in a safe direction, and hit the De-cocking lever. What I ACTUALLY hit, was the damn trigger!. Lemme tell ya something....that 9mm going off inside my bedroom....was the LOUDEST sound I ever heard!....Not to mention scaring the hell out of my cat. Round went thru my mattress, and killed a VCR I had under the bed. I've been around guns my whole life, and am as safe as anyone I know. Goes to show what familiarity can do. Sounds funny, now.....But I could have had the weapon pointed elsewhere, and that round could have ended up in my neighbors house. My bad, I know.....It was and is, a serious reminder, that safety has GOT to be, 1st, last, & always.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

Is this horse dead yet? Well, just to make sure... Yes, ALWAYS wear ear protection! I started wearing both plugs and muffs because I love music and I'm something of an audiophile, so I'd like to keep the hearing I have for as long as I can. Plus, it helps with my flinching when the guy next to me is blasting away with something large.


----------



## oak1971

I use both plugs and muffs. When I was kid my dad and I used to practice with our rifles without either. I would never consider that now.


----------



## hideit

i can't believe this was a question
in fact i have often wondered what the soldiers do when in battle?
with the latest technology that lets all normal volume in and electronically cancells the loud (like gun shots) i wish the soldiers were issued such hearing protection


----------



## Fred40

hideit said:


> i can't believe this was a question
> in fact i have often wondered what the soldiers do when in battle?
> with the latest technology that lets all normal volume in and electronically cancells the loud (like gun shots) i wish the soldiers were issued such hearing protection


They certainly should be.

Plugs for .22. Plugs + Muffs for .45


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Marcus99 said:


> No, it's not a majority, but there is definately a considerable number of folks who I see not using hearing protection, I'd say 30%. Keep in mind this is outdoors, not indoors.


Are you sure they don't have plugs in? Like the ones not on a string?


----------



## Marcus99

DevilsJohnson said:


> Are you sure they don't have plugs in? Like the ones not on a string?


100% sure, because those plugs are what I wear. I'm really surprised none of you guys come across people that don't wear ear muffs or plugs.

What do they do in the military btw? I'm guessing now the importance has been regonized of protecting soldiers ears. I've seen those shows on the History Channel and Military channel and the soldier's wearing plugs. My grandfather said they wore nothing when they practiced. He was an MP and he had a Colt .45 and M1 Garand as well as a Thommy gun that the Marines MP officers shared.


----------



## Growler67

I double up with plugs (usually foamies) AND muffs when mowing the lawn, weedeating/trimming, using my chainsaw as well as shooting. Whether it be indoors or outdoors, I always wear 'em. I can't even go to the movie theater these days without leaving with my ears bleeding and so I take the foamies with me when I go there.


----------



## unpecador

Marcus99 said:


> I'm really surprised none of you guys come across people that don't wear ear muffs or plugs.


Plugs or muffs are mandatory at the range that I shoot at but even if it wasn't I would still wear ear protection, just like I do when I shoot in the desert. The only time I would not consider wearing ear protection is in a home defense situation.


----------



## Tscott

The OP got me thinking, do soldiers in theater wear hearing protection when in areas where a gun fight may break out? I would hope they are supplied with something.

Tom


----------



## unpecador

> in fact i have often wondered what the soldiers do when in battle?





> What do they do in the military btw?





> do soldiers in theater wear hearing protection when in areas where a gun fight may break out?





> *Ear Protection for Our Soldiers*
> 
> ... The military provides ear plugs for the troops, that's not the problem. The problem is that many soldiers in the field won't wear ear plugs because it may prevent them from hearing sounds of potential danger nearby.
> 
> Unlike other wars, the battles in the hot spots of Iraq and Afghanistan flare up in an explosive flash. Much of the fighting consists of bombings, ambushes and fire fights, all of which occur in a split second. "They [the troops] can't say 'Wait a minute, let me put my earplugs in," Navy captain Dr. Michael E. Hoffer explained. "They are in the fight of their lives."
> 
> The sudden blast from an IED or incoming mortar and other weapons cause violent changes in air pressure that can rupture the ear drum and break bones in the ear. "The numbers are staggering," said Teresa Schulz, a former audiologist with the Air Force, past President of the National Hearing Conservation Association and the author of a 2004 report titled "Troops Return With Alarming Rates of Hearing Loss."


Source Link: http://www.healthyhearing.com/hearing_library/news_content.asp?news_id=1333



> Troops Return With Alarming Rates of Hearing Loss - Teresa Schulz


Source Link: http://www-nehc.med.navy.mil/downlo... -Troops Return with Alarming Rates of HL.pdf


----------



## Tscott

What about those hearing aid type plugs? They mute the loud sounds, but allow you to hear normally, or sometimes even better than normal. 

Tom


----------



## Fred40

Tscott said:


> What about those hearing aid type plugs? They mute the loud sounds, but allow you to hear normally, or sometimes even better than normal.
> 
> Tom


Exactly....we have plugs today that can block out sudden loud noise and let through (even enhance) quiet sounds.


----------



## unpecador

They are worthless if they are not covering the ears at the appropriate times. The point is to wear ear protection.


----------



## Tscott

unpecador said:


> They are worthless if they are not covering the ears at the appropriate times. The point is to wear ear protection.


The point I am trying to make is that these should be worn all the time by soldiers in the field and not just when they go tot he range.

Seems pretty simple. Now all we need to do is get uncle sam to foot the bill.

Tom


----------



## unpecador

Tscott said:


> The point I am trying to make is that these should be worn all the time by soldiers in the field and not just when they go tot he range.


I agree but I have no problem with a soldier in battle making a decision not to wear ear protection because he/she considers it a liability. Some soldiers might even have to consider choosing between loss of life or loss of hearing.


----------



## ghost stang

When we shoot we use earplugs. The main reason is that we have a M4, a Remington 870, my .45 Taurus, and a .40 Glock.

With everything going on if we didnt have earplugs we would go deaf.


----------



## LoneWolf

I used to shoot competition with a .357....... when you have several others guys out there shooting beside you well lets just say I only forgot my hearing protection once and that's all it took for me to remember them there after :smt023


----------



## lostsoul

What????????????????????????????????????????b][/b]


----------



## JustRick

Bishop746 said:


> Dont forget the eyeprotection. Friday I was sitting watching my stepson reload when a guy two lanes down fired his Glock and I got hit in the cheek with something. Didn't leave a mark or even hurt but it did reinforce why eye and ear protection is absoluty necessary.


What is it with Glocks? At the indoor range I go to, whenever I fire a Glock, the angle between the gun, the wall, and my face is just that every single shot means that brass gets pinged off the wall and into my right cheek. It's enough to make a fellow gun shy. The last time I shot my FN, I ended up with six empty casings in my right pocket. I thought that was kind of cool.

I do woodworking as a hobby. I'm over 50 and can still hear -- I believe in hearing protection.


----------



## tekhead1219

JustRick said:


> ..., the angle between the gun, the wall, and my face is just that every single shot means that brass gets pinged off the wall and into my right cheek.


You get to practice firing while moving, an accomodating range.:smt082


----------



## DUBYA R 2U

I was so involved with trying-out a particular pistol, at the indoor range I frequent, that I failed to pay attention to just how loud all the shots were
getting. I had my plugs in, but not in properly.

When I walked out of range and pulled out my plugs, I knew immediately
I was in big trouble. Any sound loud enough for me to "hear" sounded like noise from a bad speaker.

I managed to order one of those pistols right then and there even
though I couldn't hear a word anyone was saying.

Took 3 wks for my ears to get back to what I consider normal.
When I picked up the new gun I also picked up a pair of electronic
muffs. I reccomend them highly!


----------



## DarrylS

...I use the foam plugs under full coverage muffs...I have bad enough hearing already...


----------



## BigMatt

Yes.


----------



## RJK64

i always use muffs no matter what i shoot i was at the range once and was not ready when a buddy began shooting i could not hear for three days


----------



## funkypunk97

If I'm inside I wear them, but so far outside I have not....... that is probably stupid I guess I should wear them all the time .....


----------



## unpecador

RJK64 said:


> i always use muffs no matter what i shoot i was at the range once and was not ready when a buddy began shooting i could not hear for three days


Common courtesy is good however, entering a shooting area without ear protection is bad.


----------



## revolvers&w

Sight and hearing are to be protected they are sometimes only appreciated after they are lost.


----------



## tjm58

In my early years I didn't use hearing protection and I have paid the price. Please for your own sake use protection! I'm 50 and my most used words are "huh?" and "what?". And that is with my hearing aids on! While shooting use EYE AND EAR PROTECTION!


----------



## Atroxus

P90Shooter said:


> Call me old school but I was always told 1 shot, 1... enough said.


/derail on
One shot, one kill sounds good if you are a sniper, firing a round that would drop a rhino. I have heard too many stories of attackers taking multiple hits with handguns before they drop/stop to risk taking just one shot at an attacker though.

When I practice point shooting (since I figure in an emergency this likely how I will be "aiming") it is all double-taps. My plan should I ever have to fire on another human being is 2 shots, if they dont drop, or flee, I will continue the double-taps until they do.
/derail off

I never shoot without hearing protection either though. Hearing is just too valuable to risk without a damn good reason. (read lives are in danager)


----------



## dbarnett0311

I used to not wear protection when hunting, but now I use Peltor powered muffs all the time...


----------



## sig09

I always wear hearing protection when shooting indoors or a handgun, once a ruger p95 had my ears ringing for 3-4 minutes, but I dont always when shooting shotguns or rifles outside. Make sure to always have eye protection,, shooting glasses with the yellow tint seem to help my sight and protect my eyes, its a win win.


----------



## Burks

Always, whether indoors or outdoors.

Learned my lesson when I took my plugs out to itch my ear, cousin fired from about 15' away. Wasn't deafening but loud enough to make me think twice.


----------



## shooter686

:smt023 I MOST DEFINITELY DO! :smt1099

I bought a Peltor TActical 6-s earmuff and also use foam plugs...


----------



## Slowfire

The only ranges left around me are now indoor ranges. I started using electronic muffs during IPSC and the habit just stuck with me.


----------



## Doc Amentler

Every time I train I wear earpro. Most time I, as someone else stated above, wear in ear protection and also headset type on top. My audiogram is significantly different from my baseline and I do not want to lose any more of my hearing. I'd rather just have the selective type when the wife is around. J/K. :mrgreen:


----------



## BT2Flip

WHAT CHA SAY ???

always wear ear protection !


----------



## ratrodfink

Huh?


----------



## johnka04

*Hearing Protection*

My buddy that is in the Marines has told me that they do not like using electronic plugs/muffs. He said when you are in an urban environment (close quarters) they had problems with the electronic hearing protection not allowing them to hear enemy gunfire. I'm sure past a certain range the gunfire would be below a set decibel level and allow you to hear it. But within a city environment he said he would no longer use them. And yes, he has hearing problems.


----------



## Roger Norris

I'm sure I damaged my hearing in the Army. We didn't always have plugs....although we were issued those little vials with 2 rubber plug in them. My ears ring occasionally for no reason..

I wouldn't even THINK of shooting without muff's now.


----------



## jimmy

You bet I do...All my shooting (which is only for almost a month now since I started) is in indoor ranges..However (and guys please take it easy on me I am just curious here) when the weather warms up a little bit in Michigan and I go to an outdoor range, I just want to shoot one or two rounds without any hearing protection just to get a feeling of the bang when you shoot a 9mm and one or two rounds in my SW 357 Magnum. Again, this is just for experimentation and not a habit..


----------



## Almightyzappa

Always. when I'm at the small range I usually double plug. It's so dang loud there.


----------



## Big_Guns

*Hearing*

We wear BOTH earplugs and earmuffs.

I admit sometimes with 22 revolvers we just wear earmuffs, but not often.


----------



## clanger

Eye's and ears, people- every time. :smt1099

*

Foamies mostly- cep't for high-power, then I use foam and muffs. 

Muff's dont seal well on my bean over my glasses. Muff's get used as back up over foam plugs. 

Using both makes sense when someone sets up a .300 RUM, or, a .470 Capstick and you didn't notice.....(spotted shorts, jerked trigger etc...) 
Kinda noisey, those two.


----------



## macgulley

clanger said:


> Eye's and ears, people- every time. :smt1099
> 
> *


:smt023


----------



## akr

hideit said:


> who would not use some ear protection?????????????


The same people who would go to tractor pulls and truck pulls and not wear ear protection---the "macho" type......then they go home and eat possum for supper. :smt023


----------



## kev74

I went to the range last Sunday. There was a man and his wife that pulled up just after us. When we were about to start shooting, we offered them some foam plugs - they didn't have any. The man and his wife declined and the man sent his wife to wait in the car(???). He was shooting an old .22 rifle, I started out with a .22 pistol, and my brother was shooting his AR-15. Again, before we started shooting, I offered a set of plugs. The guy declined and was a bit of a jerk about it. 

I started with the .22 pistol and that got the guys attention. Then my brother started with the AR and the guy didn't look happy, but didn't say anything. Then I started with my 9mm and my brother started with his .45. We both shoot in a weekly league that involves a lot of timed rapid fire drills, so we were going through a lot of bullets. When we took a break to change targets, the guy looked relieved and a bit shell shocked. I don't know what he was thinking, but I bet his ears are still ringing.


----------



## Glenn

Between too much rock and roll, dove hunting and a few rounds of .223 and .357 Max from a 10" contender with no ear protection (Hey, I was young and stupid) I now have constant ringing in my ears. Take care of your ears. Wear ear protection.

Glenn


----------



## Buffal0

I am in my early years (19 :smt082). I consider my hearing very, very, very good. I listen to music and such, I wouldn't call myself an audiophile, but yeah, I like music.

I wear a pair of Winchester muffs that were $20 at Walmart. I see everyone here saying that they double up on both plugs and muffs? I could see this if maybe the muffs didn't make a good connection to your head, but otherwise I just don't see where this would be warranted. I shoot my dad's higher caliber rifles wth just muffs and it has never seemed to bother me? Sometimes I feel like my 9mm has a sharper bite to it than some of the larger rifles. Granted, I do all of my shooting outside (Living in Ohio grants you the express permission to be able to have a large farm haha :mrgreen: ). Maybe at a range this is different? I have never been to an indoor range, so I would have no idea.

Also, those electronic muffs? I have heard great things about them, but I just don't know what kind to get?! I would want a double mic'd pair, and above all else I would like the ability of some amplification if I chose so. Is there anything out there that doesn't cost as much as a new gun to get? I haven't really looked into the situation, so I guess I will do that after I post this 

I wouldn't call this next part a derailment, more of just something to help you understand what is going inside your ear. I learned all of this in an entry level Biology class at Ohio University:

Basically, your ear consists of an eardrum (tympanic membrane), your three auditory ossicles (bones)[specifically the hammer, anvil, and stirrup, or the more correct names: malleus, incus and stapes], and your cochlea. When a sound is made, your ear picks up the vibrations in the air and the tympanic membrane vibrates. The tympanic membrane is connected to the three auditory ossicles, which transmit the vibrations to the cochlea. Once inside the cochlea, you have a few things going on. One is your basilar membrane is vibrating. Your basilar membrane is a sheet of tissue that vibrates at different sections of your ear depending on the frequency (Hz) of the sound. (Volume will be explained later). The basilar membrane has mechanoreceptors on it. These mechanoreceptors basically have little hairs on them that when pushed a certain way will cause a rush of ions from the receptor to a neuron, and finally to the brain where the sound is interpreted. The mechanoreceptors come into contact with a tectoral membrane, which is what causes the hairs on the receptors to be pushed a certain way. If you would like, there is a video my professor showed us, and it is pretty cool if I do say so myself:






That video is just a representation of how the ear interprets sound based on frequency. The thing that is making waves in the movie is the basilar membrane. OH! Volume: Volume is determined by the frequency (amount) of depolarizations, a.k.a. ions transferred, a.k.a. just by how many times your basilar membrane makes contact with the tectoral membrane and makes those mechanoreceptors get pushed against.

Now on the subject of hearing loss. I believe the answer lies in that when a very, very, very loud sound goes off, the tympanic membrane vibrates itself to death. I think when this happens, it tears (reason when a loud sound goes off your ears can bleed) and when it repairs itself it causes scarring, which makes the ringing in your ears almost constant. For lesser sounds, only small scars would be there, and most of the time would not be noticeable.

Hope I didn't bore anyone to sleep 

:!::!::!:REMEMBER:!::!::!:

Think of your poor tympanic membrane


----------



## macgulley

Cool video. Thanks.:smt023


----------



## biohazurd

Im not a fan of ear muffs but i use a pair of reusable earplugs for protection...
Gets the job done.


----------



## Buffal0

macgulley said:


> Cool video. Thanks.:smt023


No problemo! If you want some videos on all the enzymes that go along with eating I still have those from the course too haha


----------



## Benevolentshooter

Is this really a question. I had to shoot M1A1 tanks without any real ear protection. Never again. It wasnt so bad when your tank fired but when the ones next to you went off it felt as if your ears and eyes were gonna explode for a split second. Now i would wear plugs if i were shooting a cap gun with those red strips of black powder caps. Its fortunate that youre asking this question in print cause face to face those who answered no probably havent learned to read lips yet. :anim_lol:


----------



## Razorback58

It's always a good idea to wear some kind of hearing protection. Growing up in the south, wearing hearing protection while shooting was just unheard of. When I went into the military, we weren't allowed to fire live ammo without ear plugs. Take care of those ears. Once their gone, they're gone for good.


----------



## TheReaper

I wear plugs and glasses.


----------



## maddmatt02

muffs, I should take em to the bar too, got back last week and my ears rang for about an hour before I could go to sleep, luckily is wasnt so loud the other night. 

I might try some plugs/muffs next time because it still seemed pretty loud with the muffs, im sure it was a hundred times quieter than nothing, I just wouldnt be able to hear a word the guy next to me said if I had both on.


----------



## Kyle1337

I wear sunglasses and always hearing protection...despite bad hearing, don't want to damage whatever hearing I got left.


----------



## jlc

Huh, what , can you speak up ? Oh ! do I wear what, earplugs, why? :smt083


----------



## mikecu

*Ear protection*

After a guy a few stalls over started firing a .50 S&W, I started wearing plugs with muffs over them.


----------



## Crux

I double up every time. Earlugs in, earmuffs over the top. Better to be safe than sorry. You only get one set of eardrums. I can still hear well enough to follow range instructions, and that's all that counts.


----------



## nailer

hideit said:


> who would not use some ear protection?????????????


the already deaf!


----------



## rx7dryver

Yes,

Unless you are using a supressed weapon it would be plain stupid to shoot without protection.


----------



## fiasconva

Always! I've forgotten to pull my earmuffs down once and fired off my 9 mm. I couldn't hear anything for about an hour and learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## PT92MJ

Always, ear muffs and safety glasses. Indoors or out, it doesn't matter. My hearing is getting weak anyway from aging and too much rock music in the 70's. Seriously, ear muffs and/or plugs and eye protection should be part of everyone's range bag. I cannot believe anyone is that crazy.


----------



## KS Trekker

What!?!?! I can't imagine a good reason why someone wouldn't wear hearing protection at a range.


----------



## austin88

i always wear ear protection at the range. im young and would like to keep my hearing as good as possible. but if im at my uncles shooting his little .22 i can go with out ear protection for a few rounds


----------



## dondavis3

Always at the range - seldom while hunting.

:smt1099


----------



## mrwizardly

what did you say? I can't hear you. I would have to say it is grossly asinine not to wear hearing protection. Are there really fools who do not wear it???


----------



## falchunt

I have never shot at an indoor range, and I probably never will. However, I always wear ear protection. I have several styles of plugs and a set of muffs that I use depending on how I feel. I don't have to worry about the lane next to me throwing brass, so most of the time i leave the glasses in my case. I only wear them when I am trying new ammo or someone elses gun.


----------



## oldphart

People who don't use ear protection will have problems with their hearing late in life. I was in a war and it damaged my hearing.


----------



## chris441

I double up to. I just bought a set a cheap electronic muffs, I crank them up, and wear plugs to. With the muffs turned up I can still hear everything going on at the range until a loud noise turns off the amp.


----------



## JWF

i generally dont. but i am ussually only shooting .22 rifles and a 20GA shotgun.but i always bring ear protection in case there are larger calibers at the range


----------



## Freedom1911

When I first started shooting it was with a friend in Ill. He never used them so I didn't ether.
Did not know they made them. Ears rang for days after each trip.
A few years later another friend asked why I didn't use muffs. After he told me what they were and where to get them. I picked one up and use them every trip now.


----------



## Tucker

By some bad genes:numbchuck: (hereditary) I found out this year that I have a 30% hearing loss. Despite this, when we go to an indoor range, I wear double protection...Outside range is different if the guns are below the .45 calibers...or if my son is not shooting his rifles. Otherwise, I wear both.


----------



## jimtem

I bought S&W muffs on ebay for 6 bucks and always wear them. I just got plugs from ebay also, 20 for 3 bucks. I plan to wear both. It just makes shooting more enjoyable. :smt020

If a shooter didnt wear ear protection I imagine they would anticipate the blast in the same way that they would anticipate the recoil. I am under the impression that the anticipation causes unwanted movement that throws your shot off.


----------



## ToyCloser

I was wearing earplugs the last time at the range when one of them fell out and the guy next to me fired his weapon. I went to the lobby and bought ear muffs. My ear is still ringing.


----------



## 38SuperMan

everytime. Winchester muffs from Walyworld.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal

*Oh yeah, Always*

Dad starting me plinking from the bench at age 7 with a .22 rifle(Mohawk). Always wore hearing protection then and I always wear it now.

I liked the comment I saw about saving my hearing for listening for intruders!


----------



## HogMan87

*I always wear hearing protection.*


----------



## JayPee

I always wear muffs at the range with a noise attenuation rating of at least 29dba, and I too double up and wear plugs as well, especially when high powered rifles are being fired. One of the best 29dba muffs is the Peltor for roughly $20. I run our club's military rifle and pistol matches and on match days nobody is allowed on the range, even as a spectator, without ear protection. Of course shooters are also required to wear eye protection.


----------



## Martywj

Yes, my hearing is already bad enough.


----------



## TripleTapWarrior

*Hearing Protection*

What??? What did he say???

Sorry, couldn't resist that one...

Actually I started teaching small arms and crew served weapons in the military in back in the 70's... That and those darned Artillery pieces did a number on my ears...

However since my LEO days (ret) teaching firearms, and now teaching firearms fulltime, I wear them all the time... From the little popper guns to the heavy 50's...

Might as well keep what I have left of my hearing, although my wife says I have "selective hearing"...

Stay Safe, Train Safe

Dan - TripleTapWarrior


----------



## cougartex

I use both earplugs and earmuffs.


----------



## VasSigmeister

I've only been able to go shooting twice, but I wore ear muffs both times....


----------



## dondavis3

VasSigmeister


Why did you only get to go shooting twice?

:smt1099


----------



## VasSigmeister

Well, I am only 19 so I don't have my own gun yet, so I've been shooting twice renting guns, but its pretty expensive to rent, so I only have been twice...


----------



## dondavis3

Well I sure understand that.

If you have friends or a relative that shoots you could go with them or borrow a gun.

Also you can google "public land" and find government land to go shoot on.

If you start shooting .22 cal. (they are a ton of fun to shoot) the ammo is real cheap.

Just a couple of idea's for you to think about.

Shooting is fun.

:smt1099


----------



## VasSigmeister

Thanks I appreciate all the advice I can get, unfortunately my brother that shoots just moved to Delaware, so I'm out of luck there... But I am definitely trying to get my own soon. Thanks again!


----------



## novacody78

YES! I put in plugs or put on muffs everytime I go shooting.


----------



## sigsas68

yes, no matter what it is im shooting when out target shooting i always wear hearing protection


----------



## Defender3

I use plugs and ear muffs these days. Getting older is challenging and hearing is one of them; I at least want to keep what I have left.


----------



## awmp

those you see shooting WITHOUT hearing protection will be the same ones you will see wearing hearing aids later, I ear plugs out sides and ear plugs and muffs at indoor ranges



Marcus99 said:


> I was just curious how many of you wear earmuffs or earplugs when you're target shooting. I see people who go out there and shoot .45's and .357's and it doesn't phase them, but when I shoot 9mm's with no ear protection it sounds like a bomb just went off and I hear ringing for a few moments.


----------



## sig225

What ,,,, what'd he say ,,,, can you guys speak up a little ! :smt102

That could be you ... if no hearing protection was used at the range. Plus, you would receive a lot of mail from Beltone 
(hearing aid company).

*Always use protection*


----------



## mattdillon

Dsig1 said:


> I actually use foam plugs inside of my earmuffs. My hearing is already bad enough from blaring too much hard rock in the 80's.


The best hard rock was in the 70's. I remember going to a Grand Funk Railroad concert indoors and I could not hear for a week. Plugs and earmuffs for me at indoor ranges and sometimes both for outdoors if others are blasting away with their .45's.


----------



## recoilguy

mattdillon said:


> The best hard rock was in the 70's. I remember going to a Grand Funk Railroad concert indoors and I could not hear for a week. Plugs and earmuffs for me at indoor ranges and sometimes both for outdoors if others are blasting away with their .45's.


Wow you remeber going to a concert in the 70's thats nuts I don't remember a one I went to........

RCG


----------



## walleye

I can't imagine why you would not wear hearing protection unless you don't put any value on your hearing.


----------



## danite

*ear plugs,condoms,etc.etc.*



James NM said:


> The only time I don't use hearing protection is when I'm using snap caps.
> 
> Hearing protection when firing live ammunition is only necessary if you don't want to go DEAF. The ringing in your ears you hear is hearing cells dieing off. After sufficient ringing, and the corresponding hearing cells dieing, you will become DEAF. When the hearing cells become overloaded by a loud noise, they scream (the ringing noise you hear). When they quit screaming, they are dead. If enough of your hearing cells die, you become DEAF.
> protection is a must but curiosity dictates that i ask is that a scientific description of aural damage


----------



## zebramochaman

Yes I always wear ear and eye protection. One poster mentions that hearing loss can be cumulative. I agree but I also know that you can totally screw yourself up with shooting only once without protection.
Just think how your life would change without hearing or eyesight.


----------



## Triple7

Funn story. I was at a NASCAR race once and I'm wearing plug and muffs with the radio broadcast. I see a mom and her son walk up and sit down in front of me. Neither had any ear protection on. I'm pretty pissed that a mom would allow her 5 yr old to some place that loud with nothing on. I reach into my bag and pull out a couple each muffs I had in there and tap her on the shoulder, yelling. "here y'all can use these!" she SIGNS back "he is deaf, he likes to feel the cars go by" 
I about fell out of my chair.


----------



## buckler

it is insane to even hunt without ear protection. The Norton Sonic Earvalve has been around for 40 years or more, and electronic earmuffs are now quite affordable. to deny yourself the ability to hear a stealthy enemy, or fine music, just because you are too stupid/lazy to wear ear protection is its own punishment.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Good Lord! I find myself agreeing with *buckler*!
Good for you. You are, of course, absolutely correct.

I love music, but I ruined my hearing one day when I didn't have ear protection with me.
Now I wear hearing aids, and I can't hear musical overtones well.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf

I actually wear both plugs and muffs when at the range. I am somewhat sensitive to loud noises and my ears are very much a survival tool to me, so I go to some extremes to protect my hearing.


----------



## ozzy

I use good plugs and muffs.


----------



## SFC

Yes!!!! Your Ears Are Yours and you only get the one set. Even soldiers, marines, sailors, airmen, etc., wear ear protection. I prefer the ear muffs by Peltor Tactical


----------



## FNISHR

Yes. Every time. I've also played with motorcycles for many, many years and they are a hazard to one's hearing as well. Learned a long time ago to protect my hearing when riding, and just kept it up when I returned to shooting. Just common sense.


----------



## usmcj

roadkingjim said:


> Does anyone use them and are the worth the money? If so what pair are good? Thanks guys!!


I use them every range session (have extra's for students) and hunting. When hunting, I turn the audio amp up and it's scarey what all you can hear. There are lots of brands out there, but I've had very good performance out of these, by Howard Leight.... I've seen them advertised several places for around $50.

Howard Leight | Impact Sport


----------



## jakeleinen1

This may sound stupid and I do not endorse shooting without ear plugs BUT

I will often listen to one shot unplugged OCCASIONALLY (very rare) to hear how the gun sounds
Since Im going to be a cop i may have to fire a gun in real life w/o ear protection


----------



## berettatoter

Not wearing hearing protection, even when shooting rimfire, is just plain stupid.


----------



## neorebel

What?????


----------



## OGCJason

Can you use all CAPS please? I can't hear things when people aren't shouting...are you asking something about deer and pugs?

I'd not recommend hunting a deer with a pug personally...

;-)


----------



## Haas

Marcus99 said:


> I know, sorry. I'm really surprised its such a unanimous decision cause I'm telling ya, I see a good number of people who are shooting with nothing on.


Maybe they're deaf already? LOL!


----------



## woodstock

Haas said:


> Maybe they're deaf already? LOL!


If not they soon will be.
And as someone already said even .22.


----------



## Dframe

I ALWAYS use hearing protection nowadays. Back when I started shooting we didn't pay that much attention to ear protection. Thats why there are so many of us old farts walking around half deaf today. Trust me hearing loss is NOT fun, and downright awful when you really WANT to be able to hear and CAN'T! People often act like you're deliberately not listening or not trying. It's the only disability I know of, that people blame on the victim.


----------



## crosshairs

Ear protection is a must. The pain without them is unreal. Feels like your ears are bleeding (who knows they probably are...)


----------



## borris

I Did It 1 Time When I Shot My 3006 Boss Out Doors And Thought This Shouldn't Be Bad ? Well For a Week Straight My Left Ear Had Ringing In It So Now Who's The Smart Guy , Not Me! "Ware Ear Protection" In Or Out Doors Please ! :numbchuck:


----------



## budrock56

Always! At the indoor range I always wear plugs and muffs. I use one or the other at the outdoor range.


----------



## acepilot

Where is the "WHAT?" choice? :anim_lol:


----------



## Cyle

I defiantly wear hearing protection. But I didn't when I was younger, big mistake. A few years ago I had my hearing checked. And when the doctor came into the exam room to give me the results. The first question he asked me was "have you been shooting firearms a lot". I can no longer hear low tones in left ear and high tones in right ear.


----------



## BigCityChief

Always - eye protection as well.


----------



## slayer61

really? Really? REALLY?

I wear hearing protection when I'm mowing the lawn.
I wear hearing protection when I'm edging the lawn.
I wear hearing protection when I'm at work at the plant.
I wear hearing protection when I'm riding the motorcycles.
I wear hearing protection when I'm at the race track.
I wear hearing protection when I'm in bed because my wife snores.

OF COURSE I wear hearing protection when I'm shooting!


----------



## Philco

slayer61 said:


> really? Really? REALLY?
> 
> I wear hearing protection when I'm mowing the lawn.
> I wear hearing protection when I'm edging the lawn.
> I wear hearing protection when I'm at work at the plant.
> I wear hearing protection when I'm riding the motorcycles.
> I wear hearing protection when I'm at the race track.
> I wear hearing protection when I'm in bed because my wife snores.
> 
> OF COURSE I wear hearing protection when I'm shooting!


You, sir, are my HERO!


----------



## shootbrownelk

What? Huh?


----------



## ArmedGuard81

Yes and NO. When just target shooting of course ! When I am Training or Re-qualifying sometimes I do not ! The Reason I do not wear protection sometimes is simple your not going to have it when your faced in a real life scenario. If men are holding up the bank I don't have time to put plugs in or muffs on so I practice/train rarely as if I'm at work(uniform and duty belt on). Training without protection is not recommended and I don't do it all the time. Its my risk my choice.


----------



## jeager106

Yes & I even wear electronic muffs when hunting. In N.E. Oh. it's usually cold enough to apppreciate ear wear. I can hear better with e-muffs on as I've lots much of my hearing.
I'm 68 now and knew almost nothing about tennitis (sp?) & thought the old men said "huh" a lot because they were old men.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

" I'm 68 now and knew almost nothing about tennitis (sp?) & thought the old men said "huh" a lot because they were old men. "

Did you mean "tennis"? I guess if you get tennis balls stuck in your ears it will affect your hearing. (actually, it's 'tinnitis') 

I think the not so tender age of 68 puts you right in the "Huh?" category. :smt083


----------



## Steve M1911A1

WHAT?

Could you say that again?

Louder?


----------



## Lee Hunter

I think we could all take better precautions when it comes to health related issues. But the sad fact is most of us don't. I served in the Field Artillery, where baffled ear plugs were mandatory, but still woefully inadequate. There were times when dirty ear wax flowed down the sides of my neck after a fire mission. And some blokes had blood mixed with it.

Now, I suffer from chronic tinnitus in my left ear. However, my overall sense of hearing is otherwise excellent. The only sound I find really difficult to understand is the shrill, rapid voice of a young woman. And there are certain other background noises that make it difficult to converse with others in the immediate area.

What really irks me is that even though I'm currently 58, I have always noticed older men and women shooting without hearing or eye protection. I can only surmise these geezers think taking sensible safety precautions is submitting to the soooooocialist agenda. :roll:


----------



## Babbalou1956

I wear earplugs under my earmuffs. I just got some electric ones & tried them at the indoor range last weekend. It was nice to hear people talking around me & these were quiet enough for my new SIG 45 acp but the gun in the next booth was really loud so I may go back to my old school muffs. I use another pair for lawn tools & earplugs on the motorcycle. I learned 5 years ago to bring earmuffs & plugs if I ever go to another NASCAR race. VERY loud, but fun.


----------



## Funeralguy

Always always always. I have tinnitus from my career as a drummer in my younger days and it's no fun believe me. My ears ring to some degree my every waking hour. I have a pair of custom fitted plugs and over them I'll wear a pair of high quality muffs. Indoor, outdoor makes no difference. I even keep a pair of foam plugs with my bedside gun if with luck I'll have time to pop them in if I hear an intruder. DO NOT TAKE CHANCES WITH YOUR HEARING!


----------

